# Words of Wisdom...



## HazMatt (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not begging for someone's secret spots, I'm just trying to get some words of wisdom to get me going in the right direction floundering. I've tried wading for flounder in the past and I've never had much luck. I"ll be home in a couple of weeks on leave from Iraq and was hoping totry andgig a flounder. I've got an aluminum boat I duck hunt out of and lights for it. If anyonehas anyguidance on what to do or notto do I'd reallyappreciate the info.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## blackwater (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome back. The sound can be accessed in several places at Navarre Beach and there are lots of good floundering flats in that area. Might have some luck, and probably not have anybody shooting at you. Good luck!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

welcome back!! I to have had some luck in the navarre area on the sound!! I wade when I go. There is several place up and down the beach!! just go out there and start looking they will show up soon enough!! Good Luck


----------



## nyjpd (May 25, 2009)

Try Perdido Bay and the intercoastal above Perdido Key. Check the tides, go on incoming tides if possible. I like to look over the sea grass beds. 

By rule... I go if it is calm and I get a "hankering to go". Sometimes I get a few. Sometimes none. The late summer and fall is always better. 

Last night there was very little current from 9:00 - 11:30 as I slayed the specks. I caught at least 30 andcleanedseven.A floundering pair passed under the warf (about midnight). They said... they had no luck. 

So don't feel like you are doing something wrong. The more you go the more you get!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *snatch it (6/19/2009)*welcome back!! I to have had some luck in the navarre area on the sound!! I wade when I go. There is several place up and down the beach!! just go out there and start looking they will show up soon enough!! Good Luck


North or south shore of Sound?


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm by no means an expert, with that said I would pick the side in the lee of the wind. Caught some decent flounder by the Navarre bridge yesterday and saw some people working the southern shores after it got dark. Seriously thinking about going tonight and trying the area out.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Orion45 (6/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *snatch it (6/19/2009)*welcome back!! I to have had some luck in the navarre area on the sound!! I wade when I go. There is several place up and down the beach!! just go out there and start looking they will show up soon enough!! Good Luck
> ...


Depends on witch way the widn is blowing. But usually in the summer months with a south wind prevailing you would fish the south side of the sound. On a north wind the north bank would be the calm side.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a try.


----------

